# Bumpit



## FemmeBella86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone here brought the bumpit online & liked it?
I have thin fine dark brown hair & no matter what i wash it with it's always flat. I thought this might be a cute change.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 11, 2009)

Ooh I just seen the ad on T.V, I wanna know too. Looks too good to be true. It looks like its likely to be visible if not careful.


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea, I figured you would be able to see thru it... Teasing, combing & hairspray just makes my hair stiff & flaky


----------



## kariii (Mar 11, 2009)

i was wondering about this too..


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 11, 2009)

YouTube - A review on Bumpits by Bighappiehair

Hope this helps.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Mar 11, 2009)

there are alot more helpful reviews on youtube ill look for links
YouTube - Request:Teasing Hair Using Bumpit Hair Products she has alot of hairstyles you can do with it on her channel


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_Hope this helps._

 
In response to the YouTube vid posted:

LOL C'mon now [not you kdemers] you only had it for A DAY and you haven't really tried it out. I don't think it's supposed to be miracle product that will GIVE you glamorous volume, rather something that will act as an AIDE to keep your volume up, along side whatever other styling products you use. 

I don't have much hair, or long hair I should say, but I like the idea of it. Some of those bumped styles are cute and classy. It's a great alternative to the fake ass rockabilly jive that's been going on.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_In response to the YouTube vid posted:

LOL C'mon now [not you kdemers] you only had it for A DAY and you haven't really tried it out. I don't think it's supposed to be miracle product that will GIVE you glamorous volume, rather something that will act as an AIDE to keep your volume up, along side whatever other styling products you use. 

I don't have much hair, or long hair I should say, but I like the idea of it. Some of those bumped styles are cute and classy. It's a great alternative to the fake ass rockabilly jive that's been going on._

 

i don't know. i'm subscribed to her so thats how i knew about the video. i personally wouldn't buy bumpits anyway. hard plastic on my head does not seem comfortable. i thought a review someone did might be helpful. but i agree... maybe it just takes a little practice. who knows.


----------



## User35 (Mar 11, 2009)

Its hard ! I have a really really hard time getting it right. I can never get the placement on the right part of my head ( it looks like a weird alien bump) and there is never enough hair to cover it..I have lots of hair too. I think its more trouble than it is worth. Id rather use mouse blow dry and then tease and spray. And then the mini bumpits for the bangs ...forget it they are really small, useless I think. I wish i could get my money back..because I hardly ever use it.


----------



## moopoint (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Its hard ! I have a really really hard time getting it right. I can never get the placement on the right part of my head ( it looks like a weird alien bump) and there is never enough hair to cover it..I have lots of hair too. I think its more trouble than it is worth. Id rather use mouse blow dry and then tease and spray. And then the mini bumpits for the bangs ...forget it they are really small, useless I think. I wish i could get my money back..because I hardly ever use it._

 
Thanks for your honest opinion! I'll just backcomb my hair myself!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks for your opinion, it really helps because i was kinda thinking of getting it but figured it would be too much work than its worth.


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Mar 12, 2009)

I have bumpits.... I didn't get the Hollywood size just the standard size.  It's alright... I figured I would get the hang of it eventually but I really haven't. It's honestly good for people who at least have a thick crown on top (the top part of your head).  I personally do not have a thick enough crown to cover the bumpit, unfortunately....although I have REALLY thick hair (???) which is probably why this didn't make such a huge impact on my look. You will still need to tease your roots a bit to get this to stay.  But I think if done right, you can achieve what you're after; I think this product is particularly good if you were trying to do a formal updo and you wanted to add some oomf... Or to a french twist, it has its uses.  Could I do without it? Yes. For thin haired gals? Probably.


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 28, 2009)

Seems like a good old-fashioned hair rat would to a better job.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 28, 2009)

Sort of off-topic, but I wish they would put a hyphen in that name. Bump-It. I always end up reading it as Bum Pit, which reminds me of a really smelly armpit. And I don't want no smelly armpit in my hair.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 28, 2009)

Ellen used one of these on her guests and it looked way too hard to get the right look.


----------



## Meisje (May 26, 2009)

The YouTuber is called BigHappieHair and the company who makes Bumpit is called... BigHappieHair. And the video is now gone.


----------



## astronaut (May 26, 2009)

I have the bumpits. I was expecting it to be better to be honest :\ I have thin Asian hair and I don't have enough hair to cover the plastic. It's an interesting idea, but I'd maybe add some synthetic hair around it or something to make it less obvious and easy to conceal.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2009)

FYI: that company's customer service is fucking awful. they charged my card for two sets, and while they sent me both sets...i only ordered one. after that, they refused to let me return the second set for a refund.

i have the brunette ones, and i have long fine hair...they're okay. with fine hair though, you need alot of teasing, pinning and product to keep the piece from showing.


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 17, 2009)

i bought the bumpits and i LIKE them because it makes getting big hair quicker, but the same look can be easily obtained with teasing like a pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 18, 2009)

I swear by Comare's Mark V Comb and Lift from Sally's Beauty Supply. It's only $1.49 with a sallys card! It's a teasing comb with a row of metal pins on the end that u use to adjust the height of the area u just teased. It's perfect for creating full hair at the crown. Bumpits are a waste IMO. Who wants to walk around knowing a piece of plastic is hidden in their hair? IDK why but that bothers me lol.


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaGoddess* 

 
_I swear by Comare's Mark V Comb and Lift from Sally's Beauty Supply. It's only $1.49 with a sallys card! It's a teasing comb with a row of metal pins on the end that u use to adjust the height of the area u just teased. It's perfect for creating full hair at the crown. Bumpits are a waste IMO. Who wants to walk around knowing a piece of plastic is hidden in their hair? IDK why but that bothers me lol._

 
ooh the mark v...old skoooool   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The only thing that makes me think of big hair more is the *metal* rat-tail my mom used to use with her hot rollers, add-ons, and aqua-net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love it!  Thanks for the smile.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jun 18, 2009)

I did, but havent really used them since I didnt really like them.  If you have a lot of hair (to hide them) and have the time to use them then they're ok for you, but if you're like me that dont have much or have thin hair then I suggest for you to do the good ol' teasing method.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jun 19, 2009)

i'm a cosmetology student and one of my friends from school bought the bump it just to see how it was. she has hair almost to her waist that is medium thickness but won't hold backcombing, and when she tried to use the bump it she had to do the same amount of backcombing she normally does, if not more. four other stylists tried to use it and failed. and we are professionals (well... getting there at least haha!). i think they are useless pieces of plastic.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_FYI: that company's customer service is fucking awful. they charged my card for two sets, and while they sent me both sets...i only ordered one. after that, they refused to let me return the second set for a refund.

i have the brunette ones, and i have long fine hair...they're okay. with fine hair though, you need alot of teasing, pinning and product to keep the piece from showing._

 

AGREED. I ordered one from the site, was never charged for it AND never got it.


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I have the bumpits. I was expecting it to be better to be honest :\ I have thin Asian hair and I don't have enough hair to cover the plastic. It's an interesting idea, but I'd maybe add some synthetic hair around it or something to make it less obvious and easy to conceal._

 
Vidal Sassoon Hair Poufs. Kind of pointless if you still have to tease your hair but this one has the synthetic hair covering it and it clips in. I saw it at Ulta.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2009)

I just bought the bumpit and I'm already regretting it.

It's WAY too small for my head (I have a big ass head but still.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and it takes way too much effort for it to stay in place. After you tease the crap out of it and cover it up really well it's nice, though.


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 4, 2010)

I know I'm late but is anyone still using these with luck? I want to order some since their super cheap now. For $4 it's worth a try. From what I've read their either hit or miss. I tease my hair daily & I want to give it a lil break, I'm hoping the bumpit will help me atleast be able to tease a lil less.


----------



## TeresaEllis (Oct 4, 2010)

save your $. it is a total waste. imo


----------



## Meisje (Oct 4, 2010)

Could you use hair extensions to wrap the bumpit prior to covering it with your hair?


----------



## LegendaryLady83 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have pretty thick hair and was surprised that my hair was "too thin" to cover the Bumpits.  I plan on trying them with a wig or something later.


----------



## TropicalXO (Nov 8, 2010)

I was so close to buying these but decided not to. I'd rather just tease my hair, it's really not that bad to tease your hair if you do it the right way. I thought Bumpits would be quicker to use everyday but there's too many bad reviews for me.


----------



## ruthless (Nov 13, 2010)

I eventually saw these heavily discounted at Zellers (Equivlant to K Mart for you US ladies) and also knock offs are appearing at the dollar store. I was extremely dissapointed, you'd be better off buying some hair and making your own little soft pouf it would look more realistic. Bumpits don't hide well in hair, they're not comfortable or easy to use and you still have to back comb.


----------

